# US requirements for custom care labels?



## JonBo83 (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the requirement for the custom labels?


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

RN number, care instructions, country of origin. :0)


----------



## JonBo83 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks mariomed. Follow up question: just starting my line so trying to save a little on the labels by just hving company name and size. Do u kno if companies who relabel can extract the care label and s ewit into the inside side stitching? That would save alot of money not hving to order special labels for every piece of clothing the line wud carry.


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

Most of the tees come with 2 labels, the brand label and the care instructions, RN and all the other info on another label. You can cut the brand label and replace ot with your own, leaving the rn number, care instructions and country intact!
I think that would save you a pretty penny


----------



## MeanBod (Nov 7, 2013)

what is RN?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

MeanBod said:


> what is RN?


Registered Identification Number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Same discussion in our other thread.

FTC and RN (everything you do and don't want to know:
Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

mariomed said:


> Most of the tees come with 2 labels, the brand label and the care instructions, RN and all the other info on another label. You can cut the brand label and replace ot with your own, leaving the rn number, care instructions and country intact!
> I think that would save you a pretty penny


true - I just find it hard to remove the blank company tag without leaving a tell-tale "mini tag" hanging... I end up taking everything off and then print the labeling info inside the back of the neck area... it's a pain in the *** when you are dealing with multiple brands that use multiple country of origins and multiple compositions. Triblends, 100% cotton, Nicaragua, India, China, USA, Africa... I have several screens dedicated to JUST neck labels.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

You don't need the RN number if the actual manufacturer name is listed. I don't believe you actually need any care instructions. I use the tag to point people to my website for care instructions.


----------



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

Embellishers are required by law to comply with labeling requirements which includes putting their RN and care instructions. a website address does not constitute compliance


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

You will need the material used listed like 100% cotton or 50% cotton 50% polyester or what ever the garment is made out of.


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

As far as I know there are no requirements for the care labels, some of our customers even don't want us to add a care label for their shirts. Some of our other customers ask us not to include the country of origin information on the care labels.


----------

